# Wilcom Deco Studio



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone have this software and what do you think? I am purchasing a older Melco emb. machine and just curious of loves/hates of DecoStudio... I am new to the emb. side of the business this machine comes with software but I like to upgrade! 1996 Melco 4 head 10 needle machine.


----------



## blibby53 (Jun 12, 2007)

I too am interested in this software!! I would like to know if anyone is using it and how they like it? I would like to be able to use it with my garment printer and embroidery machine together. Barb


----------



## tatterscreek (Feb 28, 2008)

I have been using Deco Studio for about 1.5 year now. I have had an embroidery business for three years and have used a variety of software trying to learn what's out there. The learning curve in this business is huge and you can make some really boneheaded decisions just because you don't know the field. Software seems to be one of those areas you can go in deep, quick. After a lot of searching and elimination of bad software choices, I chose Deco because I wanted to work my way up the ladder of the Wilcom family. The training has been easily accessible, free, quality and I have always been able to get help when needed. Deco has enabled me to begin to learn digitizing and put out quality work while learning. Like any beginning software package, it has its limitations, but with Corel I haven't found anything I haven't been able to design or work on. My biggest complaint at this point is the fact it only has one tatami fill stitch. Other choices of different solid fills would be helpful in getting more than a 1 dimensional look with the tatami. I have used three other software packages and none of them have come close to what Deco does and how well it stitches out. With the latest upgrade, I have been able to stitch some really small lettering using the predigitized fonts Wilcom provides with Deco. I am hoping to upgrade into the Wilcom digitizing packages soon. 

I haven't worked with a garment printer so I can't help with that but the software allows you to work with print and embroidery together very easily. With the press of a button you can go between artwork in Corel and the embroidery in Deco. It's pretty cool; however, I'm only set up for embroidery -- for now. I would be glad to answer specific questions if you would like to e-mail me. I really love my Deco and look forward to moving up with Wilcom.


----------



## blibby53 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you, it sounds like DecoStudio will do what I want and needed it to. Barb


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

does anyone know how much this software runs. I am interested in this to, my software is a beast to operate with my machines.
Thanks for any info.

Carolyn


----------



## blibby53 (Jun 12, 2007)

I think it is running about $2000.00 for the software. Barb


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone running an older Melco machine with this software? I just purchased a 4 head 10 needle 1996 machine...older but immaculate. came with software but my fiance & I dont have a clue yet about digitizing....I stress "yet"  we will get it...just looking for options and I have heard Wilcom is the best. I am fluent with Corel sooooo looking for a great starter for us! Thanks for ANY comments!!!


----------



## Pyroshouse (Mar 4, 2008)

I Just received a offer to upgrade to level 1 for a $1,000, Level 2 $2,000 and Level 3 $3,000 becouse of the indiana show recently, If you can find a dongle for the old series, it would be a great way to get software that normally cost 6,000 to 15,000 for dirt cheap. I did this with level one last year becouse the used brother 1210ac I bought had a 7 year old copy of level 1 with it, they used to call it 45 I think. But spent a grand to update to the lasted and greatest. Just thought I would let ya know.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

LogoDaddy said:


> Anyone running an older Melco machine with this software? I just purchased a 4 head 10 needle 1996 machine...older but immaculate. came with software but my fiance & I dont have a clue yet about digitizing....I stress "yet"  we will get it...just looking for options and I have heard Wilcom is the best. I am fluent with Corel sooooo looking for a great starter for us! Thanks for ANY comments!!!


hi....we have 2x20yr old barudan machines which obviously dont read disks only tape and plus the quality isnt as good without trimmers so we have left them aside but your machine being a 1996 model it should be able to read from a disk.
In this case you dont need to worry about buying a software immediately...to start off my opinion is that you need to find a digitiser to do your digitising so you get enough time to focus on learning your machine and see how the designs are running on your machine.

Once you learn about how the designs are running it will be much easier to understand digitising.

Wilcom allows you to save in most major formats including EXP for melco, but am sure your machine should also be able read dst as well.

One last thing, if you are going to outsource your digitising, make sure you ask for wilcom EMB files. Then go to wilcom's site and download the truesizer. With the truesizer you will be able to resize the design but obviously there are restrictions to this in terms of clarity.

Just like corel draw you'd rather ask for CDR file then a jpeg file.

Asking for EMB files now will be an advanatge if you do buy wilcom at a later date because you will be able to edit the design once you get your wilcom.

Hope this answers your questions.

Rishi
powerstitch.com


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a decostudio since they came out like almoust 2 years the first they came with decostudio e1 and then update now is call 1.5 but i have mine for free just i pay for the shipping $25 dllrs and yea the price is $1,995dlls plus tax and shipping but to be honest with you this is one of the best softwares in the market because for the price you can upgrade your bussiness to embroidery and do also printing in any garment printer or even in a roland printer that what i did. I start with embroidery and thanks to Selina and Teresa in wilcom they help me a lott and now i got a printing bussinnes with a brother dgt541 and a roland 540vp and that is the only software that i been using for every job. Robert.


----------



## gameparts (Jul 9, 2009)

Can someone look up in the Decostudio manual or by their experience, tell me if Decostudio will output to a parallel port?

I have an older Barudan Beat IV and it needs input from Parallel Port. Many software only outputs to serial ports.

Thanks!


----------



## Pyroshouse (Mar 4, 2008)

The fast way around that would be a simple parrellel to serial converter, let the converter do the mapping


----------

